# FOX Warrior Oval 60 Brolly System



## baschti84 (4. Januar 2012)

Heut Freunde des Karpfenfischen. Habe vor mir im Frühjahr nen Brolly zu kaufen.Schreibt mal eure Meinungen zu dem Fox Brolly hier.

http://www.angelzentrale-herrieden....=p3008_FOX-Warrior-Oval-60-Brolly-System.html


Vielleicht hat schon jemand Erfahrungen damit gemacht.Sieht ja ganz schön robust aus das Teil. Oder gibt es bessere Alternativen in der Preisregion. thanx.....:vik:

tight lines|wavey:|wavey:


----------



## welsstipper (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: FOX Warrior Oval 60 Brolly System*

sehr geiles teil..... hätte ich selber gerne ... 

hätte noch ein bivvy zuverkaufen ....

kein fox oder sowas ist halt was günstiges gibt es bei ebay um die 120 - 150 €


----------



## catchandrelease96 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: FOX Warrior Oval 60 Brolly System*

Gibts grad im Angebot bei MundR:http://www.mur-tackle-shop.de/live_shopping.php


----------



## baschti84 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: FOX Warrior Oval 60 Brolly System*

jo danke aber wollt mal wissen ob hier schon jemand Erfahrungen hat damit.|kopfkrat|kopfkrat

:vik::vik:


----------



## Cp.Hook (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: FOX Warrior Oval 60 Brolly System*

Kauf es dir ! Sehr zu empfehlen !

Benutze das Zelt jetzt 1,5 Jahre und es hat mich bis jetzt noch kein einziges mal im stich gelassen (Sturm, häftige Regenschauer) kein problem ! Das Zelt steht bombenfest. Außerdem ist das Zelt relativ leicht und mit der mitgelieferten Tragetasche ist das transportieren kein problem.   
Um den Preis absolut zu empfehlen !


----------



## baschti84 (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: FOX Warrior Oval 60 Brolly System*

Alles klar das klingt ja gut. Es gibt auch in der Preisregion von JRC und Trakker welche die vom Bild her genau so aussehen. Kennt sich da jemand aus. danke!!!

tight lines.....


----------



## rainerle (4. Januar 2012)

*AW: FOX Warrior Oval 60 Brolly System*

habe auch das Warrior FX 60 - und habe es bereits bereut nicht die Euros für die VenTec Version ausgegeben zu haben. Das Teil ist eine ziemliche Tropfsteinhöhle. Ansonsten ist der Stand gut und das Teil hält zumindest von außen das Wasser ab.  Die Stormpoles wirken billig.
Ich habe mir dann als Alternative das Nash System geholt (Sohnemann hat das Fuchs-Brolly bekommen). Dadurch das beim Nash-Brolly-System auch im Schirm ein Netz eingearbeitet ist gehört die Kondensation zumindest bei "nicht Regen" der Vergangenheit an.
Insgesamt scheint mir das Nash-System (Stormpoles-Bodenplane-Erdnägel-Material) wertiger als die Systeme vom Fuchs. 
Für mich steht jedenfalls fest, dass ich mir vom Fuchs so schnell keine Übernachtungsmöglichkeit mehr zulegen werde.


----------

